# Mum finds a clutch of eastern browns in her toddlers cupboard



## cools2036 (Dec 20, 2012)

Mum finds snakes in toddler's wardrobe

check this story out guys


Didnt realise there was a post on this already
mods please remove


----------



## blakewilson (Dec 20, 2012)

Full on... my question is who collects eggs then leaves them in the wardrobe and forgets about them??? Im sure this is a lesson to all the wardrobe egg hoarders out there. Haha


----------



## disintegratus (Dec 20, 2012)

*reminder to self: empty out egg filled wardrobe*


----------



## thomasssss (Dec 20, 2012)

blakewilson said:


> Full on... my question is who collects eggs then leaves them in the wardrobe and forgets about them??? Im sure this is a lesson to all the wardrobe egg hoarders out there. Haha


ahhh a 3 year old boy would and he did


----------



## reb01 (Dec 20, 2012)

Who said browns were difficult to hatch..


----------



## AUSGEX (Dec 20, 2012)

It is possible a 3 yr old boy is better at incubating eggs then us. Oh the shame  *sighs* lol


----------



## Shotta (Dec 20, 2012)

lol hatching snake eggs is easy see even a toddler can do it!


----------



## reb01 (Dec 20, 2012)

I no who im giving my eggs to you...No not the easter bunny....


----------



## Burnerism (Dec 20, 2012)

Haha start em young!!


----------

